# Flachbildschirm... nur welchen?



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2009)

Nabend allerseits,

ich wollte mir demnächst einen TFT kaufen. 22" soll er haben und so um die 150€ liegen. Habe im Moment ein Auge auf die beiden: 
Samsung SyncMaster 2243LNX und den hier: 
LG W2242T-PF geworfen.

Ich würde nun gerne wissen welcher von den beiden der bessere ist, ob jemand einen empfehlen kann weil er ihn selbst hat oder ob es egal ist welchen von beiden ich mir hole. Würde auch gerne noch andere anschauen wenn sie in der Preisklasse liegen und 22" haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Shefanix


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

sind beide gut, werden sich wohl nicht viel schenken. Am besten mal Testergebnisse zu den beiden lesen um nicht nur Zahlen vor sich zu haben.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2009)

Gibt es Seiten mit Testberichten? Also speziell für Flachbildschirme oder allgemein Monitore?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

puuh ja. Klos hat da mal was gepostet, muss ich nur eben suchen dann editier ich es dir rein.

edit: So, habs gefunden: Klick mich


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link, werds mir mal angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab selber einen Samsung( auch nen Syncmaster, aber andres modell) und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Firma.

Hm, auf Dieser Seite gibs auch Testberichte


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

der lg hat dvi, aber ich wuerde trotzdem den samsung nehmen beste monitoren überhaupt


----------



## Klos1 (16. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach werden die Samsung überbewertet und das sage ich als Samsung-Besitzer selbst. Auch in den Tests schneiden die Samsungs meistens eher durchschnittlich ab. Es gibt ein paar Ausreißer, aber gewisse andere Hersteller sind häufiger oben anzutreffen. Wo Samsung sehr oft schwächelt ist z.b. die Interpolation. Bei kleineren Monitoren schnuppe, aber ab 22" aufwärts für mich persönlich ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium.
Desweiteren sind sie auch vom technischen häufig fehlerbehaftet. Bei meinem ist das Overdrive z.b. als sehr mangelhaft zu bezeichnen. Bei Aktivierung sind starke Korona-Effekte erkennbar.

Diese fallen derart störend aus, daß man sich schon nach wenigen Minuten dazu genötigt fühlt, das Overdrive ganz zu deaktivieren. Außderdem ist an den Kanten teils leichtes Ghosting erkennbar.
Gut, jeder mag seinen eigenen subjektiven Eindruck haben, weswegen man auch in den Foren teils sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu lesen bekommt.

Aber in den Tests von führenden Fachzeitschriften ist Samsung alles andere, als die Spitze der Nahrungskette, was Monitorhersteller angeht. Es gibt ein paar wenige Modelle, die wirklich sehr gelungen sind, aber der Großteil ist rein objektiv als Durchschnitt zu bezeichnen. 

Das gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Hersteller. Man kann einfach nicht sagen, daß Samsung, LG oder NEC generell gute Pannels baut. Ich habe da wirklich schon viel gelesen und glaubt mir, den perfekten Monitor gibt es nicht. Man muss also vielmehr schauen, was genau der Anwendungsbereich ist und dann alle Hersteller abgraßen, ob in ihrem Sortiment ein Modell vorhanden ist, daß den Anforderungen genügt.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2009)

So ich habe mir mal auf Chip.de die Tests zu den 22" TFT's durchgelesen. Dabei hatte der Hanns.G HG221A die Nase ganz vorn im Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Da er nur knappp 130€ kostet kann ich von dem nicht allzu viel erwarten oder? Kann mir jemand genaueres sagen über den Bildschirm wegen Kontrast u.A. ?


----------



## Xondor (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den LG L227WTP seit 1 Monat und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Natürlich fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich, aber auch ich habe nach wochenlangem Überlegen die Wahl zwischen Samsung und LG gehabt. Der LG hat mich überzeugt, durch die sehr gute Bildqualität, den hohen Kontrast und die schnelligkeit.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Er hat nur VGA-Anschluss. Macht zwar keinen großen unterschied zu DVI, aber ich würd ihn nicht nehmen.

Ich such dir mal nen billigen, Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Der hier währe ok: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...82&agid=603

ABER:

Ich habe ja den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-Siemens-SL-32...I/ref=de_a_smtd

Ein 23" Bildschirm. Der hat echt eine sehr gute Helligkeit, hat gleich 2 HDMI anschlüsse, und 1 VGA. Die Quallität ist echt super! Auch alles einstellbar. Und wie gesagt, du findest für dein Preis keinen besseren. Vorallem für die Größe, 1980x1050 ist echt groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Ja der 23" TFT sieht natürlich nicht schlecht aus, bloss hab ich nur ~150€ zu Verfügung. Da wäre der mit fast 200€ doch schon weit darüber. 

Was bringt denn das mit den Anschlüssen? DVI-D und VGA, was heisst das genau? VGA ist doch auch der Anschluss von Röhrenmonitoren oder? DVI-D ist dann was?


----------



## Max der Orc (17. Januar 2009)

Bei VGA wird das Bild analog übertragen deshalb ist die Bildqualität etwas schlechter (sehr gering)
Bei DVI wird das Bild etwas besser weil es digital übertragen wird.
Ich würde trotzdem dvi nehemen (Zukunfstsicher)


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Gut dann werde ich mir den LG W2242T-PF 22" kaufen. 
Dazu dann wohl noch die Logitech G9, das Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 ProGamer Edition und die Razer LYCOSA Tastatur.  Kann mir jemand bezüglich der Sachen sagen ob die gut sind?


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Bei DVI zu DVI (Also Bildschirm->Grafikkarte: Muss die Graka das Signal nicht umwandeln es kann digital verlustfrei übertragen werden, ist übrigens wie HDMI nur ohne Sound also mit HDCP HD-fähig!)
Bei DVI -VGA: Muss die Grafikkarte das digitale Signal in ein analoges umwandeln, was unter umständen zu Verlusten kommen kann.
Hier igbts auch kkein HDCP was bei einigen Kauf Bluerays pflicht ist, ist ein "Kopierschutz" für die Hardware.
Bei den meisten Grakas ist ein DVI -> VGA Adapter dabei, wenn nicht kosten von ca. 5-10 €.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Bei meiner Grafikkarte war ja auch ein Adapter bei, ohne den hätte ich ja meinen Röhrenmonitor nicht anschliessen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei meiner Grafikkarte war ja auch ein Adapter bei, ohne den hätte ich ja meinen Röhrenmonitor nicht anschliessen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich persönlich kann mit Röhrenmonitoren nicht mehr arbeiten nach 30 min bekomme ich von denen Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich städnig drauf gucken muss bei TFT´s ist dies nicht so.
Ist komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Röhre gewohnt, hatte noch nie ein TFT. Wollt jetzt aber einen haben weil bei einem sieht das auf dem TFT einfach besser aus als auf meiner blöden Röhre.


----------



## Max der Orc (17. Januar 2009)

Für WOW finde ich die hier besser Maus Logitech optical MX518 https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_info.php/i...ical-MX518.html 
aber das trifft meist auch nicht auf jeden zu der eine kommt mit der besser zu recht der andere mit der.
die g9 ist, aber auch teurer Maus Logitech G9 Laser Mouse USB 3200dpi https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_info.php/i...SB-3200dpi.html


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_ Bald meine <3  _


----------



## Max der Orc (17. Januar 2009)

Cool sieht die ja schonmal aus


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Die Maus ist aber ein bisschen teurer als die G9. Kann man bei der auch einstellen das man am Mausrad lauter/leiser machen kann? Aber dafür leuchtet die was zu der Razer LYCOSA passt. Ich werds nochmal überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Edit: Ach bei HWV ist die ja fast 10&#8364; günstiger, dann gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Bald meine <3  _


Ich zock mit einer 5 Tastenmaus, omg 10 Tastenmaus, das müsste genuss sein, noch mehr Angriffe auf die Maus.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Linke Maustaste, Rechte Maustaste, Mausrad, Seitentaste 1, Seitentaste 2, dpi-Umschaltung hoch, dpi-Umschaltung runter und eine weitere Taste deren Zweck ich nie verstanden hab.
8 Tasten auf der MX518 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir nicht die MX518 kaufen soll, da ich maximal 150€ für Headset, Tastatur und Maus habe. Könnt mir da jemand zu dem Preis was empfehlen, besonders bei Headset bin ich mir unsicher. Ich brauche eins mit relativer großer Ohrmuschel und am besten noch Bass, USB-Anschluss also mit Soundkarte.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Als Maus kann ich die MX518 uneingeschränkt empfehlen, hab noch die alte, gibt ja inzwischen eine Refresh. Mir hat sie bisher immer gereicht, auch wenn mein Bildschirm jetzt so groß ist, dass ich wohl demnächst eine neue anschaffe.

Tastatur ist die G15 das Nonplusultra in dem Preisbereich

Headset würd ich was von Sennheiser oder Panasonic nehmen


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Wieso holst du dir wegen großem Bildschirm ne neue Maus? Muss man das verstehen? 

G15 bin ich mir nicht so sicher, weil ich hab bei nem Kumpel die LYCOSA getestet und da ging das mit den Tasten drücken weicher. Hab im Moment die G11 und wollte mir einfach ne Tastatur holen die "anders" ist.

Welches wäre don von denen zu empfehlen an Headsets?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Größerer Bildschirm = mehr Pixel & mehr Fläche = mehr zum abtasten = höhere abtastrate benötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm wenn ich nen 22" Bildschirm hab, brauch ich dann auch ne bessere? Oder reicht die dafür noch?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Klar reicht sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich such nur ne plausible Ausrede mir demnächst ne neue Maus zu holen
Wenn du nicht grade exzessiv schnelle Shooter zockst reicht sie vollkommen.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2009)

Die sieht geil aus

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VYOJMQrEGc...=759&ref=13

hol dir die^^


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Die hol ich mir bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Achso, nur ne Ausrede *g*. An Shootern spiel ich nur CS 1.6, CS:S, Bioshock (ist das überhaupt einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) CoD5
Denke mal werd mir die Roccat Kone holen, weil ich die einfach hammer stylish finde.

/Edit: Hmm die hat heute schonmal über 61&#8364; bei HWV gekostet. Hoffentlich wird die noch billiger.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Kannst sie auch andersfarbig leuchten lassen , nich nur blau =]_


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> -blah-


Ist auch die beste Maus auf dem Markt bis dato.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Linke Maustaste, Rechte Maustaste, Mausrad, Seitentaste 1, Seitentaste 2, dpi-Umschaltung hoch, dpi-Umschaltung runter und eine weitere Taste deren Zweck ich nie verstanden hab.
> 8 Tasten auf der MX518
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei vista is das windowstaste + tab (allerdings statisch und nich zum durchschalten) und bei xp dürfte es alt + tab sein.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Die Streifen und das Logo ist das was leuchtet oder? Leuchtet die auch unten drunter? Die sieht so schon hammer geil aus. Die werd ich mir auf jedenfall holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2009)

Nur Streifen und Logo, aber die kann man von den Farben her einstellen. Ergonomie ist klasse, hatte sie schon in der Hand. Nur die Tasten könnten etwas mehr Feedback geben.
Was auch geil ist, sind die Makrofunktionen


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Das man die von den Farben her einstellen kann finde ich genial. Ergonomie sollte man bei dem Preis erwarten das die gut ist, ist ja die teuerste Maus bei HWV. In wie fern sind die Makrofunktionen geil?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würde dir die G9 emfehlen, klar ist die Roccat Kone super, aber von der hab ich auch schon des öfteren von schlechter Qualität gehört (leider). Bunt leuchten kann die G9 auch, aber nur die 4 LEDs der DPI-Anzeige. Dagegen ist das MicroGear Tastenrad Wahnsinn. Das ist ein Tastenrad aus Metall, aber außen rum ist Gummi für die Griffigkeit. Kannst auch in den Freilauf schalten, das drehst an und es läuft ewig.

Makrofunktion=Tastenkobinationen aufzeichnen und auf Knopfdruck wiedergeben, beispielsweiße Cheats in Spielen oder sonstiges. Bei der Kone weiß ich es nicht, aber die G9 hat einen verbauten Speicher in den man mehrere Profile speichern kann und diese dann auch auf anderen PCs ohne Treiber nutzen kann was ich recht praktisch finde. Gewichtsanpassung ist eher Schwachsinn. Braucht man oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl. Razertastaturen: Sind nett anzusehen, auch zu tippen, aber da löst sich recht schnell die Beschichtung der Tasten. Meine aktuelle Combo ist die G15 refresh mit der G9, die G9 auf der Razer eXactMat. Macht Spaß so zu spielen und sieht schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die G9 hat 2 Oberschalen zum wechseln. Eine leicht raue, etwa so wie die MX518 an der Seite. Die Schale ist recht groß, mit Daumenauflage und sehr angenehm. Die andere ist kleiner und flacher, außerdem ein wenig kantiger, aber sehr rau was ich mag. Allerdings vermisse ich bei der kleinen Schale die Daumenauflage.

Razer Lachesis ist an sich auch super, hab ich auch hier, wurde aber durch die G9 auf Grund schlechter Verarbeitung und einigen Fehlern (und mangelnden Support) ersetzt. Von Logitech bekommt man kostenlos neue Gleitfüße für die Maus wenn die alten abgenutzt sind.

Razer hat jetzt die Mamba rausgebracht. Die ist der Hammer. Ist kabellos, hat aber >1ms Reaktionszeit. Und sollte der Akku mal leer sein kannst du sie auch einfach per Kabel bedienen. Einfach Kabel in die Maus stecken und weiterzocken. Klick


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Die G9 hat nen Freund von mir, finde aber die ist ein bisschen groß und unhandlich. Aber das mit der schlechten Qualität der Roccat Kone find ich dann auch wieder nicht so toll. Das mit dem Mausrad, ich hoffe nur das es nicht so ist wie bei meiner blöden Maus. Seitdem ich die habe spinnt das Mausrad. Dreh ich es nach vorne/oben ist das mehr oder weniger "ruckelig" und geht des öfteren erst in die falsche Richtung beim Scrollen oder sie geht erst richtig und dann instant wieder zurück. Ist auch das so ziemlich einzigste was mich an ihr stört.

Tastatur hab ich ja im Moment die G11. Die G15 ist ja eigentlich die selbe nur mit dem LCD-Display. Deswegen werd ich mir nicht extra eine andere Tastatur kaufen. Ein Kumpel (derjenige der auch die G9 hat) meinte die Razer Tarantula wär ne gute Tastatur. Kann mir da jemand was drüber berichten?

Das mit den 2 Oberschalen ist auch interessant, aber denke eher unnötig oder nicht? 

Razer Lachesis mag ich nicht. Die ist mir einfach zu flach. Ich brauch was richtiges in der Hand. 

Die Mamba hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich, aber der Preis ist dann mal wieder zu hoch. Ist ja meistens, das was man will und gut ist, ist zu teuer.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Also in den Tests schnitt die Kone super ab. Von schlechter Qualität hab ich nichts bemerkt, jedoch in einigen Foren schon gelesen. Aber sowas sieht man halt erst beim Langzeittest.
Nur das schlechte Feedback beim drücken der Tasten viel mir sofort auf. Aber ich bleib eh noch bei meiner G5, die taugt auf jeden. Die G9 behagt mir von der Form her nicht so. Qualität scheint aber 1A zu sein, so wie man es auch gewohnt ist, von Logitech. Zumindest im oberen Preissegment.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2009)

Die Kone hat auch einen internen Speicher, auf dem die Profile und Makros unabhaengig vom Rechner gespeichert sind. Gewichtsanpassung finde ich garnicht schwachsinnig, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, was das Gewicht der Maus angeht. Ich habe bisher keinerlei Probleme was die Qualitaet angeht, mein Mausrad ist noch dran, hakt und ruckelt nicht. Ich bin immernoch sehr zufrieden mit der Maus...


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich überlege, dass wir seit gut 2 Seiten nur über Mäuse reden, während der Thread "Flachbildschirm...nur welchen?" heißt, muss ich schon grinsen.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Es gibt auch einen Thread hier, in dem es eigentlich um einen nicht mehr bootenden Rechner ging und welcher von Painschkess sofort genutzt wurde, um mit einen Kollegen sein Avatar zu analysieren

Da ist die Maus vom Monitor doch garnicht soweit entfernt.^^

Also ich würde mir derzeit glaub auch die Kone holen, wenn Bedarf vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab mich entschieden. Die Roccat Kone wirds werden.

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch Headset und Tastatur finden und ich hab nichts mehr was mich an den alten PC erinnert *g*


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Headset finde ich das Medusa ganz gut. Hab selber die USB-Version mit 5.1 Soundchip. Ist einigermaßen bequem, schirmt auch etwas ab und der Klang ist auch zufriedenstellend. Für den Preis find ich das Ding echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Januar 2009)

Auch mein bescheidener Senf zu der Wurst .. ich habe den 

http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/92053/Ac...NDFkOWJlYjA1NzM.

und bin damit recht zufrieden ... Kaufpreis bei unseren örtlichen Händlern: 150 Euro


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

@Tünneman72: Schade, aber wir suchen gerade Tastatur/Headset.

Zum Thema Headset: Da hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von.

Zum Theman Tastatur: Ganz klar, G15. Was besseres gibts in meinen Augen zur Zeit nicht, außer wenn dann in einigen Monaten die G19 kommt.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2009)

Roccat Valo ist schon ein geiles Ding glaub ich. Nur leider vollkommen unbeachtet von den bekannten Testern geblieben. Der Preis ist halt happig.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2009)

Die Roccat Valo ist nicht unbeachtet geblieben, sondern noch immer nicht erschienen. Wenn man sieht, dass die G19 179€ kosten soll, finde ich die 99€ fuer die Valo noch im Rahmen...


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Das Medusa hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Ist es egal welche Version man nimmt? Nehm dann warscheinlich die "Pro Gamer-" Edition.

Zur Tastatur: Die G15 wirds wohl nur werden wenns Geld knapp ist. Sonst weiss ich nicht welche von den 3 Tastaturen (Lycosa, Valo, Tarantula) ich mir holen soll. Die Lycosa hat im Gegensatz zur Tarantula keine Makrotasten, sieht aber besser aus. Von der Valo weiss ich eigentlich nichts.

/Edit: Ach mist, hab grad mal nen Test zum Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer Edition durchgelesen. Dafür brauch ich ja eine 5.1 Soundkarte, die ich nicht habe. Gibts nicht auch so ein Headset von man keine benötigt? Möcht mir deswegen nicht extra eine kaufen müssen.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2009)

Ein 5.1-Chip ist nun wirklich auf JEDEM Mainboard seit mindestens 4 Jahren drauf o.0


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Bist dir sicher das auf meinem "ECS P43T-A2" einer drauf ist? Hab nur 2 Anschlüsse soweit ich das sehe.

Edit: Hab 3 Anschlüsse: 1x Mikrofon, und 2 Anschlüsse bei denen ich nicht weiss wie die heißen. Sind nur Zeichen dran. Bei dem Test stand aber das es 4 Klinken-Stecker hat und dann noch USB benötigt.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2009)

On-Board Audio  	5.1 Kanal Realtek ALC662

Datenblatt HWV


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht, weil da nur 3 Anschlüse hinten sind und das Headset 4 Stück hat.  1 x Mikrofon, 1 x Front-, 1 x Center/Sub-, 1 x Rearlautsprecher.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

So ich glaube das werde ich mir dann holen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vertraue jetzt auf Fala und kauf mir das Headset. Danke für eure Meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ein 5.1-Chip ist nun wirklich auf JEDEM Mainboard seit mindestens 4 Jahren drauf o.0


Seit ca. 3 Jahren ist 7.1 Standart beim Mainboard, also 8 Kanalsound.
Mein Asus A8 Deluxe 2005 hatte 7.1.
Mein P5E hat sogar 7.1 HD Sound.
Aber 7.1 habe ich selbst 05 nicht gebraucht, ich nutze nur StereoSound.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> _Fullquote :>_


_
Gute Wahl , bei mir steht als nächstes auch ne neue Maus , Tastatur , Mousepad Bildschirm an =]


Bildschirm hab ich aber schon in´s Auge gefasst.. wird er hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Wahl, bis auf den Preis gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 465€ sind dann doch ein bisschen viel. So teuer war ja mein PC... Bin nurnoch bei der Tastatur am überlegen, weil die Lycosa keine Makro-Tasten hat, ich aber nicht wieder ne Logitech haben möchte. Hab ja die G11, ne G15 zu kaufen wäre irgendwie sinnfrei. Und die Valo oder die Tarantula gibts ja bei HWV nicht... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

Oh, das Mousepad welches du da bestellt hast hab ich auch. Schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige Irre bin welcher für 30€ ein Mousepad kauft. Ist aber echt super, vor allem die eXactRest. Hat in der Mitte eine kleine Einbuchtung fürs Handgelenk.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Ich kauf mir das Mousepad nur weil du es geschrieben hast mit welche Combo du grade fährst. Dacht mir jetzt das es wohl gut sein muss, also wird das auch gekauft. Habe jetzt schon seit 2-3 Jahren kein Mousepad mehr, immer nur auf dem Holz am rumfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

Oh ja, das ist das beste Mousepad was man sich nur vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast auf jeden Fall ne gute Wahl getroffen. Ich persönlich mag die Control-Seite ganz gerne in Verbindung mit mit der rauen Oberschale meiner Maus. Allerdings kratzt das Kabel ein wenig, da es einen Textilmantel hat, stört aber nicht weiter und das der Kone ist eh aus Kunststoff wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Denke mal ich hab bei den Sachen da eigentlich nur gute, besonders immer richtige Markenware, nicht wie jetzt so ein Headset für 10€, kein Mousepad, ne Mouse von Kensington mit 800DPI Oo? Das einzigste was gut im Moment ist, ist die G11. Die wird dann nur noch bei meinem 2. PC den ich mir noch zusammen basteln werde, benutzt.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2009)

Hat Razer nicht eine neue Maus vorgestellt dieses Jahr, wie hieß denn die?

EDIT: Achso habs, Razer Mamba


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Die Mamba hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber die ist nun wirklich viel zu teuer für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2009)

Mamba... Mamba,

ah Mamba!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

naja, sie ist kabellos, soll aber nicht die sonst typische Verzögerung mitbringen. Außerdem kann man bei Bedarf ein Kabel einfach einstecken. Bei Mäusen ist alles, was über 2.000DPI geht nur noch fürs Marketing. Meine Lachesis welche verreckt ist hatte auch 4.000. Wenn ich damit spielen wollte musste ich im Spiel die Zeigergeschwindigkeit komplett runterstellen. Im Desktopbetrieb hab ich bei der G9 2.000DPI, in Spielen normal 1.200. Alles was darüber ist wird unpräzise. Selbst die 3.200 der G9 sind zu viel, von den 4.000 der Lachesis mal ganz abgesehen. 
Logitech bringt jetzt die G9x raus, genau gleich wie die G9 nur mit max. 5.000DPI. Die Mamba wird sogar 5.600 haben. Mit der Einstellung trifft man nichtmal Ordner auf dem Desktop.



Edit: @Soramac: Viel Spaß wenn du deine Mamba in den USB-Port stopfst =)


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Wie viel hatt die Roccat Kone denn? 2000, 3000? Bei einem Test stehen 2000 und bei einem 3000. Obwohl mir das eigentlich egal ist ob 2000/3000. Hauptsache sie funktioniert so, wie sie soll.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Die kann man in mehreren Stufen umstellen, so wie die G5 auch. Glaub von 800 - 3000 oder so. Man kann die Stufen glaub sogar programmieren.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2009)

Praktisch, kann das ja dann weit genug runterstellen für Photoshop und dann wieder hoch zum Spielen oder so. Bin mal gespannt wie ich so mit der klar kommen werde. Mal schauen wann die Sachen ankommen wenn ichs morgen bestell.


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

nur mal so am Rande an die Mausmattenliebhaber...Ich hab auch ne Mausmatte, da auf nem Glastisch schwer wird mit ner G9 zu hantieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein Mousepad kostet 0,00 denn das is gratis aus der Arbeit "mitgenommen" worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal, dass sich der ganze Belag usw. nicht riesig unterscheidet oder doch?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2009)

Glaubst du Zocker geben 15-40 Euro für etwas nutzloses aus? Die Razer eXactmat z.B. ist absolut auf Zocker ausgerichtet, hat für Low- und Highsense-Spieler die richtige Unterlage, auf der Gleitfähigkeiten Oberfläche usw. genau für Zocker ausgelegt sind. Dasselbe dürfte für das Roccat-Mauspad gelten. 

Ist nur was für wirkliche Freunde, aber bringt schon Massen.


Ich hab btw. das XBoard V2 unter meiner Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

ist auch nett. Ich hab bei mir 2 Oberflächen. Speed und Control, mal ganz abgesehen von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit merkt man auch wirklich bei der Bedienung einen Unterschied. Ich persönlich mag aber beide, und zwar auch bei der G9, obwohl Razer ja meint, dass das eXactMat-Mousepad mit Razermäußen am besten zu handhaben ist, da es ja von und für Razer produziert ist. Nützt mir aber alles nichts, wenn die Razermaus dann Schrott ist, wie es bei meiner 65€ teuren Lachesis leider der Fall war, was mich echt jetzt noch aufregt.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Die ganzen Razermäuse mag ich irgendwie nicht, die sind mir alle zu flach. Ich brauch was richtiges in der Hand. Da find ich die Roccat Kone schon gut. War heut mal in nem PC-Laden hier um die Ecke und hab mal gefragt ob er so eine hat. Liegt wirklich gut in der Hand die Maus muss ich sagen. Freu mich drauf die endlich bei mir zuhaus zu haben. Am meisten bin ich mal drauf gespannt ob die Sachen (Maus, Tastatur, Mauspad) überhaupt auf meine kleine Schreibtischfläche passt. Hab jetzt schon Platzprobleme mit meiner G11 und ner Maus ohne Pad.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

Oha. Wenn ich hier mal meine eXactMat messe, komm ich auf ca. 33cm an der breitesten Stelle. Die G15 refresh ist nochmal einige cm schmaler als die alte G15 bzw. die G11.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm das ist schlecht. Hab wenn meine G11 am Rand steht noch 21cm frei nach rechts. Das könnte ein kleines Problem werden... Ich schau mal wie breit die Lycosa im Vergleich zu meiner G11 ist. Wenn die genauso breit ist, hab ich ein großes Problem. Kauf ich mir halt nen neuen Schreibtisch noch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

hehe, dann wirds aber teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber soweit kein Problem, du kannst die Tastatur einfach auf das Pad stellen. Die Oberfläche ist sehr resistent, egal gegen was. Mein Gehäuse stand schon drauf und ich wasch es ca. alle 2-4 Wochen nass ab. Es hält wirklich sehr viel aus.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Hoffe nur das ich dann wirklich keine Platzprobleme bekommen sollte, sonst kauf ich mir nen neuen Tisch. Find meinen eh nicht so pralle, weil der son Maus/Tastatur-Brett zum hervorziehen hat. Darum auch das Platzproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

oha, die mag ich überhaupt nicht.

Ich hab nen sehr großen Schreibtisch, ca. 200cm breit und 90cm tief (und elektrisch höhenverstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Hab ich von einem guten Bekannten für 50€ bekommen, hat die Telekom ausgemustert, ist aber in absolut top zustand. Vielleicht kommst du ja auch irgendwie an so ein Angebot. Der Tisch wurde ab '89 bei der Telekom eingesetzt und '05 ausgemustert, aber absolut ohne Mängel, da die für Büromöbel natürlich eine ordentliche Qualität wollen.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte auch gern einen Schreibtisch ohne son Teil zum herausziehen, weil das einfach nur stört. Wenn ich mir die G15 kaufen würde, würde ich das Display überhaupt nicht sehen weils unter dem Holz verschwindet. Mein Schreibtisch sollte dann 3-eckig sein, sodass er schön in eine Ecke vom Zimmer passt und dadrauf noch Platz fürn 22 Zoller ist. Du hattest mit deinem wohl richtig Glück. 50€ ist ja für einen Schreibtisch ziemlich wenig. Ma schauen was ich da noch so machen kann, notfalls schraub ich ne Platte unter die ausziehbare die ich dann nochmals nach rechts ausziehen kann wo dann die Maus draufkommt.


----------

